# Opposing the march for England: April 21st /Brighton



## TopCat (Apr 3, 2013)

Well it the far right have put out a clarion call to all their misfit and fuck ups to have a day out at the seaside on April 21st.
http://stopmfe.wordpress.com/mfe-fact-file/
I think a day out at the seaside opposing these people sounds a great idea.

Fancy joining me?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/march-for-england-brighton-22nd-of-april.290886/
21 or 22?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up for the other thread. See you there and see you in Brighton.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 3, 2013)

ddraig said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/march-for-england-brighton-22nd-of-april.290886/
> 21 or 22?


Hang on that's last years link!!

This year it is the 21st!! This thread stands!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2013)

still can't make it: will be up north


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Hang on that's last years link!!
> 
> This year it is the 21st!! This thread stands!


 apologies! carry on...


----------



## TopCat (Apr 3, 2013)

ddraig said:


> apologies! carry on...


Are you coming?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

i very much doubt it tbh


----------



## raknor (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely planning to come down to Brighton to oppose these knuckle draggers!!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 3, 2013)

PM in your inbox TC


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you still coming through for that after fash pint Onket?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

http://stopmfe.wordpress.com/





*Banner on the Beach: a message to the March  for England*


----------



## Fingers (Apr 4, 2013)

*St.George's Day Guide 2013: Brighton vs Liverpool*


http://www.edlnews.co.uk/index.php/...9-st-george-s-day-guide-brighton-vs-liverpool


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

Apparently, at a Brighton uaf/anti-fascist meeting last night, a few mfe types turned up (probably looking for a ruck) & were escorted straight back to the station.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.sussex.police.uk/whats-happening/latest/news-stories/2013/04/12/policing-operation-underway-for-march-of-england-protest/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

A fenced march route in place. And a Sec 60. Oh dear.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Apparently, at a Brighton uaf/anti-fascist meeting last night, a few mfe types turned up (probably looking for a ruck) & were escorted straight back to the station.


yeah 9 people apparently turned up an unannounced outside a meeting that didnt notice them. this is a victory for the far right. rubbish.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you seen that march route Mal? From the eye, down seafront to Middle St, & back again. What the fucking fuck?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2013)

Is there a map of the route?

I'm being lazy and can't be arsed to google map it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

It's basically a straight line. About turn & back again.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 12, 2013)

the map: 
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl
they are being bussed by plod from the station down to the madeira drive by the new pier, then they will be marched by plod to middle street (which i think is where the cafe in quodrophenia gets attacked). there is gonna be fences all along the way, i assume like in manchester and plod will be section 60ing antifascists who get too close. its about 5 blocks on the map, wil cause local hoo-ha and at massive cost and for what? a handful of eejit.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 12, 2013)

shame its not along the maderia drive right next to that lovely pebble filled beach
what could possibly go wrong

I think plod cant win they know the cunts are going to turn up anyway even if they banned the march and likely to end in running chaos.
  this is possibly the easiest way of getting the farce over with as quckly as possible.
  In an Ideal world the length of the march would be lined with people turning their backs and silent protest or a mass lynching

much perfer the liverpool festival


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 12, 2013)

plod says
'we are likely to be stopping and searching more people and have pre-authorised powers to do this under Section 60 of the Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994.' 
they know that antifash will be out and about like last time rather than plotting up in a UAF counter-demo so will be going S60 happy!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> they are being bussed by plod from the station down to the madeira drive


 
Really? ffs lol

And bussed back I take it?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah, bus - fenced in march - bus back. the strategy in brighton, bristol and walthamstow was swamping the streets and preventing them from moving. this tightly controlled method keeps fash away from potential harm and is a classic 'police protect the fascists.'


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 12, 2013)

It might well be 'police protect the fascists' - nothing new there, but it is effectively a mobile police kettle giving them no chance for a pub lunch. With all that fencing it will be more like a zoo. Do not feed the animals.

It looks to me like the police want to confine the fascists using minimal personnel and send the rest of their forces around Brighton rounding up suspected Anti Fascists via section 60. A lovely day out for plod, with plenty of action and overtime to boot. Sorry that pun came out of nowhere.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 12, 2013)

plod know the mfe are a small bunch that can be controlled while everybody else will be a much bigger crowd always has been always will.
 maybe after this farce mfe might take the hint
 and remain in portsmouth


----------



## TopCat (Apr 12, 2013)

It still leaves some opportunities to disrupt the march.Occupy the assembly point? Stall the police coaches on the way there/back? Meet the train in/out at Preston Park?

Plus this fence idea, this is going to be 5 foot Arris fencing no? Not exactly a Berlin wall!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2013)

could be those proper walls they've used for edl stuff in the past
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexvonschmidt/5418006797/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

TopCat said:


> It still leaves some opportunities to disrupt the march.Occupy the assembly point? Stall the police coaches on the way there/back? Meet the train in/out at Preston Park?
> 
> Plus this fence idea, this is going to be 5 foot Arris fencing no? Not exactly a Berlin wall!


 
I'm sure there'll be some disruption. As for the fencing, I suspect it won't even be 5ft Arris, more like the 3ft road works barricade. They'll want Kings Road open as quickly as possible after the kettled march.


----------



## Onket (Apr 15, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Are you still coming through for that after fash pint Onket?


 
Yeah, hoping to be around. Only just seen your post cos someone PMd me about something else.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 15, 2013)

The fencing I imagine will be very easy to jump over and would grand if a critical mass of people could get over. The plod would be forced to turn the fash back.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 17, 2013)

great piece from Schnews: 
http://www.schnews.org.uk/stories/STEALING-A-MARCH/


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> yeah, bus - fenced in march - bus back. the strategy in brighton, bristol and walthamstow was swamping the streets and preventing them from moving. this tightly controlled method keeps fash away from potential harm and is a classic 'police protect the fascists.'


in truth, that bears similarities with walthamstow too. They 'marched' the EDL (well, walked them like teachers controlling schoolboys) round the backstreets, once they realised we'd totally blocked off Bell Corner and Forest Rd


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 19, 2013)

Saw the barriers being dropped off an hour ago - 3ft it is then.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 19, 2013)

Three feet is not a fence its a crowd control barrier! I think the presence of children amongst the MFE supporters will be the only thing that stops the marchers and police from being pelted with beach pebbles.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 19, 2013)

they might just be extra to the fencing tho


----------



## TopCat (Apr 19, 2013)

Myself and Mation will be at the pier at 11am.  I hope to meet a few urbanites on the day. Come up and say hiya.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2013)

We might be in Brighton on Sunday (we're doing a gig the night before) but we're staying in Shoreham so are unlikely to get there until the afternoon.

Here's the right way to celebrate St George's Day:
http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/lets-create-a-st-georges-ce-923840.html


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 19, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Three feet is not a fence its a crowd control barrier!


 
That's why I called them a barrier, at 3ft  

Cya both on Sunday!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 20, 2013)

> The 'Infidels' also have their own plans. According to an insider, they will arrive in Brighton on Saturday afternoon and on the day of the march, plan to dress in black and mingle with antifascist protesters on Brighton beach. So anyone around the beach area need to keep their eyes peeled.


 
Any one heard whispers of this plan?

http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/blog/article/2620/far-right-plans-hit-brighton-rock


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/1036...twt&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 20, 2013)

they will be in wetherspoons in hove getting arseholed not wasting time mingling with antifascists. they never have any plans, thats why they achieve fuck all apart from embarrassing themselves.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Any one heard whispers of this plan?
> 
> http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/blog/article/2620/far-right-plans-hit-brighton-rock


Sounds like usual HnH /searchlight  seeking to play their old games of divide and conquer on the anti fascists


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 20, 2013)

all the action is at the pier!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking like it's going to be a lovely sunny day!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

Text from a friend already down there - "Plod presence is huge. Every road from pier to Middle Road barricaded big time."


----------



## likesfish (Apr 21, 2013)

The infidel. " plans "include a torchlit parade that Leni" Riefenstahl would have been proud of 
 Unfortunatly being ugly stupid and numbering a dozen and of course wearing nylon flight jackets that "plan" has serious flaws


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

City of London plod just turned up.


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 21, 2013)

good luck all


----------



## tony.c (Apr 21, 2013)

Well done to all who are turning out in Brighton to oppose the fash. But take care.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2013)

Loads of press gretting searched?



> Joel Goodman  @*pixel8foto*
> Nine journalists stopped and searched under s60 in #*Brighton*


 
This one under the terrorism Act?



> Jess Hurd  @*jesshurdphoto*
> Pulled off motorway (despite press cards) under Terrorism Act, en route to 'March for England' #*phnat* @*NUJPhoto* pic.twitter.com/SPw31Yl48Y


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2013)

A police barrier at the seafront end of East Street in Brighton.

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/10369636.LIVE__March_for_England_in_Brighton/


----------



## Nice one (Apr 21, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Loads of press gretting searched?
> 
> 
> 
> This one under the terrorism Act?


 
s60 criminal justice and public order act - search for weapons and/or removal of masks/disguises


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice one said:


> s60 criminal justice and public order act - search for weapons and/or removal of masks/disguises


 
Often misused that one. They're only allowed to search for concealed weapons, not go through any documents or record personal details etc, but they always do anyway. Taking down names and addresses seems to be a massive fetish for the plod, regardless of whether the person they're taking notes on has done anything wrong or given any indication that they're likely to.


----------



## treelover (Apr 21, 2013)

Why are businesses shut and areas sealed off?, people avoiding the seafront, the mod and rockers went at each other in the 60's but photos show people still lying on the beach, what has changed...


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2013)

All of the seafront is in total lock down. Local businesses must be losing a packet.


----------



## treelover (Apr 21, 2013)

Apparently there are only 150 MFE/EDL, why bother?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep. Can't be more than 150 there. Pitiful low turnout. 

I can't explain how much it hurts having "You're not English any more" chanted at me.


----------



## treelover (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a day out for M/C youngsters to dress all radical and affirm their belief in diversity..

look forward to their attendance at bedroom tax protests..


----------



## likesfish (Apr 21, 2013)

treelover said:


> Why are businesses shut and areas sealed off?, people avoiding the seafront, the mod and rockers went at each other in the 60's but photos show people still lying on the beach, what has changed...


 insurance costs the riots last year a better safe than sorry approach not like demos dont have previous for trashing shops that have nothing to do with the Demo.
 maybe if its only a 150 they might get the message


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Yep. Can't be more than 150 there. Pitiful low turnout.
> 
> I can't explain how much it hurts having "You're not English any more" chanted at me.


It's sounds better when shouted at you in Cardiff mate


----------



## treelover (Apr 21, 2013)

> Ben James reports more fighting in The Lanes. A young woman among anti-fascist protesters was beaten up by March for England protesters and is being treated at the scene.
> He reports running battles in The Lanes.


 



treelover said:


> It's a day out for M/C youngsters to dress all radical and affirm their belief in diversity..
> 
> look forward to their attendance at bedroom tax protests..


 
turning into a bad day out though


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2013)

nice patronising there!

respect to those on the streets, hope no more injuries occur other than to racists and their protectors


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 21, 2013)

well this is looking positive


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Apr 21, 2013)

wow


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## likesfish (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe this annual farce can be banned after this


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

treelover said:


> It's a day out for M/C youngsters to dress all radical and affirm their belief in diversity..
> 
> look forward to their attendance at bedroom tax protests..


 
Stop chatting bollocks, it makes you look like a cock.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

likesfish said:


> Maybe this annual farce can be banned after this


 
The car rally on Maderia Drive should have been postponed, & the fash march moved down there.

Banning marches is a slippery slope & you know it.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 21, 2013)

But if An entire town has to inconvienced for a small number of cretins?
  At what point does your right to march costs too much trouble causes to much trouble.
  This march had nothing to do with Brighton the people werent local its a farce.


----------



## Nice one (Apr 21, 2013)

more bits and pieces from brighton


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2013)

treelover said:


> It's a day out for M/C youngsters to dress all radical and affirm their belief in diversity..
> 
> look forward to their attendance at bedroom tax protests..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2013)

likesfish said:


> But if An entire town has to inconvienced for a small number of cretins?
> At what point does your right to march costs too much trouble causes to much trouble.
> This march had nothing to do with Brighton the people werent local its a farce.


 
The plod don't have to lock down the entire town centre if they don't want to.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 21, 2013)

You saw how big the counter demo was which was a good thing?
 Unfortunatly the plod cant allow a huge ruck to happen so what is the other option?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2013)

Pics here on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.518979304829057.1073741828.192377537489237&type=1


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2013)

likesfish said:


> Unfortunatly the plod cant allow a huge ruck to happen...


 
Why not? Let the anti fascists at them just once and the fuckers will never show their faces on the streets again, problem solved.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 21, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Why not? Let the anti fascists at them just once and the fuckers will never show their faces on the streets again, problem solved.




Unfortunatly policing doesnt work like that.  Pity really


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Pics here on FB:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.518979304829057.1073741828.192377537489237&type=1




Is that the whole march then? Lol, useless wankers.

treelover, the reason these fascist demonstrations have grown smaller and smaller since the EDL first appeared is that everywhere they've gone they've been massively outnumbered by people (and people from all walks of life I might add) who've turned up to tell them to fuck off. Without the police presence the problem would have been resolved a lot sooner.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 21, 2013)

Seems an awful lot of effort to rid the streets of a coach load mostly short haired middle-aged white blokes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Seems an awful lot of effort to rid the streets of a coach load mostly short haired middle-aged white blokes.


 
If it means they're not gonna try this shit again then it was worth it. And their hundred odd goons next to what looks like thousands of people there to oppose them makes for a powerful and heartwarming image IMO.


----------



## abstract1 (Apr 21, 2013)

likesfish said:


> You saw how big the counter demo was which was a good thing?
> Unfortunatly the plod cant allow a huge ruck to happen so what is the other option?



They allow the march to go ahead, somewhere they can be easily contained, which doesn't affect local businesses, visitors or residents - Madeira Drive, from just past the eye down to Concorde - ideally no one turns up to counter-protest, starving the flame of oxygen ;-)


----------



## xes (Apr 21, 2013)

lol what a bunch of fucking idiots


----------



## likesfish (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd much rather it was at the far end of shoreham beach  even portsmouth where they come from and frankly nobody would be terribly bothered.
  they have an orange order parade there that attracts the odd stare and thats about it.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice one Brighton. Favourite pic:


----------



## xes (Apr 21, 2013)

"to me, to you"


----------



## starfish (Apr 21, 2013)

Once again Brighton showed that they are not wanted or welcome but they'll keep coming back.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 21, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Seems an awful lot of effort to rid the streets of a coach load mostly short haired middle-aged white blokes.


 
The police are practising for other types of civil disobedience.


----------



## abstract1 (Apr 21, 2013)

J Ed said:


> The police are practising for other types of civil disobedience.



There's a lot in that I reckon - today was extraordinary in terms of police control and containment.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

What a day! Total police lock down, never seen anything like it on the streets of Brighton before. Probably due to the fact Sussex plod lost all control last year. I counted six constabularies today - Sussex, City of London, the MET, Thames Valley, Kent & Norfolk. The barricades were barricades! Twas a pleasure to meet you malatesta32, & cya soon comrade. Hope you're ok TopCat? Didn't get to see you all day! 

A few photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157633297753226/


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 21, 2013)

I love the fact that they are all so English and love the country but all them flags are brand new and just from opened from a packet.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 21, 2013)

Police estimate that around 250 people took place in the march, with up to 1000 counter protestors.

http://www.sussex.police.uk/whats-h...on/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## abstract1 (Apr 21, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I love the fact that they are all so English and love the country but all them flags are brand new and just from opened from a packet.



Probably made in China :-D


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 21, 2013)

the plod are getting a load of stick on twitter from journos, for using s60 on journos


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2013)

looks like about 150/200 max v over a 1000 at gathering point plus majority of the public etc
and the roving crews behind the scenes of course

ace pics Bishie and big up Brighton once again


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

gawkrodger said:


> the plod are getting a load of stick on twitter from journos, for using s60 on journos


 
Togs weren't allowed into the no go zone early on, but were allowed later. Plod locked this down to the max today, & certainly weren't prepared to lose control in any shape or form!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Police estimate that around 250 people took place in the march, with up to 1000 counter protestors.


 
More like 100ish


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

Photo credit : Joel Goodman/LNP ©under licence to London News Pictures


----------



## wozzakeepsFCUM (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> More like 100ish


well more then 1000 counter protestors as well


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

Photo credit : Joel Goodman/LNP ©under licence to London News Pictures


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

wozzakeepsFCUM said:


> well more then 1000 counter protestors as well


 
Indeed! There's always a cracking opposing turnout in Brighton when these cretins come to town.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

Photo credit : Joel Goodman/LNP ©under licence to London News Pictures


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.theargus.co.uk/photos/2013/marchforengland2013/


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 21, 2013)

Could people please be more careful posting pics of antifascists.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

I recognise that fella


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> Could people please be more careful posting pics of antifascists.


 
You obviously didn't see the FIT teams out in force today then?


----------



## Winter (Apr 21, 2013)

Good to see that the MFE/EDL bastards were so clearly outnumbered and made to look such arses today.   Again.  They clearly only come to Brighton, of all places, to cause as much trouble as possible - in the hope, I suppose that a few photographs in the press of some of them looking a bit bloodied (but unbowed, of course) and "standing tall to defend" their curious notion of Englishness will stir the soul of some of the more addle-brained Daily Mail (and its ilk) readership.

Stupid twats.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Photo credit : Joel Goodman/LNP ©under licence to London News Pictures


 
I bet he's been giving it the large one all week about sticking it to the reds


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


>


 
Mime-meets-chorus line


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Mime-meets-chorus line


When Village People auditions attack


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2013)

Plod using force to remove the face mask from a protester. Apparently they were trying to do this a lot today!


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's a little cameo from the march.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 21, 2013)

'Phones 4th Reich'


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2013)

This one seemed to like me.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2013)

did the 2 young women in those pics get away safe do you know bishie?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> 'Phones 4th Reich'


I like that caption very much


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2013)

http://awesomescreenshot.com/06e16tsjb1


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2013)

dickheads


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> dickheads


fantastic innit. One of England's real landmarks and they don't even know what it is


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 21, 2013)

JTG said:


> http://awesomescreenshot.com/06e16tsjb1


hahaha


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2013)

JTG said:


> http://awesomescreenshot.com/06e16tsjb1


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 21, 2013)

JTG said:


> http://awesomescreenshot.com/06e16tsjb1


 
  priceless. They really do fall someway short of being the master race dont they?


----------



## tony.c (Apr 21, 2013)

Just as well it wasn't in Blackpool, they would have been really upset by the size of the minaret there.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> did the 2 young women in those pics get away safe do you know bishie?


 
The lad in the blue hoodie was nicked. The girl trying to help after being assaulted by plod wasn't nicked.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 22, 2013)

well that was fun. fash seriously outnumbered. met lots of good folk. antifascist turnout difficult to gauge as it was spread over a 1/4 mile area against 100 fash totally surrounded for their own safety - 'we go where we want' my arse - with ample help from 6 police forces.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The lad in the blue hoodie was nicked. The girl trying to help after being assaulted by plod wasn't nicked.


 cheers


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 22, 2013)

the  fash are trying to talk it up as a victory. information and photos say otherwise. good brief account and pics: 
http://reelnews.co.uk/edl-humiliate...ds=10151600522339309&fb_action_types=og.likes


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 22, 2013)

good pics. 
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2013/04/508777.html?c=on#comments


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

Some of my photos here:


























More here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/heavily...pletely-outnumbered-by-counter-demonstrators/


----------



## likesfish (Apr 22, 2013)

How on earth can that be seen as any result for the fash?
 Tiny turnout
Only able to march because of massive police presence
 Hidously outnumbered
 Zero welcome  from the locals


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

They were truly humiliated. It was a tiny turnout surrounded on all sides by a huge presence of protesters who didn't want them in their city. No one gave a fuck about their racist message. No one was interested. 

Back to Essex, boys.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 22, 2013)

diddy man there, looking rather fucked off,

there must come a point after 2-3 years of this, that you think, you know what, maybe we are wrong and it's not worth spunking all my cash on coaches beer and coke just to get laughed at


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 22, 2013)

diddyfiddler is on the short video here when they got bricked in the alley. 
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-...1123647460_1699926_331222070314032#f3c4b9c254


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> diddy man there, looking rather fucked off,
> 
> there must come a point after 2-3 years of this, that you think, you know what, maybe we are wrong and it's not worth spunking all my cash on coaches beer and coke just to get laughed at


 
'As a dog returns to its vomit, so fools repeat their folly.'


----------



## likesfish (Apr 22, 2013)

Is it a disability hate crime to loathe these idiots
" they wouldnt dare build a mosque in mecca" 
  I'm sorry you cant take your complaint about your march being banned to the court of human rights as your iq is barely that of spinach let alone a hamster.  so you dont get human rights try evolving


----------



## UhOhSeven (Apr 22, 2013)

That link about the Brighton Pavilion/mosque made me laugh a lot, so their march wasn't completely without worthwhile output.


----------



## intersol32 (Apr 22, 2013)

likesfish said:


> How on earth can that be seen as any result for the fash?
> Tiny turnout
> Only able to march because of massive police presence
> Hidously outnumbered
> Zero welcome from the locals


 
Indeed, it's incredible. But Fascism hardly relies upon sound logical argument and cold facts.

Remember Hitler was still talking of final victory even as the Russians were approaching Berlin.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 22, 2013)

Pavillion comment is hilarous.

Mind, they have previous form when it comes to misidentification of buildings as mosques:

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...ommy-robinson-twitter-hash-tag_n_1427845.html



> On Sunday night, EDL leader Stephen Yaxley-Lennon, also known as Tommy Robinson, tweeted a complaint about a picture of a "mosque" on the Twitter front page (it was actually the Taj Mahal), highlighting the image as another example of #creepingsharia.


 
If only I had the skills to produce an arse or elbow style 'Mosque or not?' internet quiz to troll these fuckers with. It's have to include iced gems, onions, a police helmet etc.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 22, 2013)

maybe a new thread for 'wrong mosques'?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 22, 2013)

My student who went for a day out on the pier the same days has just been telling me all about the "EDFL" march


----------



## likesfish (Apr 22, 2013)

The problem is you think the EDL and mates are a proper political group.
  Then they prove to be a bunch of idiots


----------



## Peter Quistgard (Apr 22, 2013)

Edited highlights from yesterday.

http://twitpic.com/cl7ofq


----------



## Peter Quistgard (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry, this ones better:


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 22, 2013)

there's some amusing footage doing the rounds on facebook of some fash being hit square on the noggin by a hardback book


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 22, 2013)

they have had enormous difficulty spinning this one. the footage of em shitting it, being battered, hit with crates, hiding behind plod etc. not good PR for em. and despite all precautions, sussex plod still fucked it up.


----------



## starfish (Apr 22, 2013)

£700,000 was the cost according to South East Today tonight. 7 hundred fucking grand. That'll be my council tax bill going up next year. Hopefully, it will be the last time we see them down here.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 22, 2013)

starfish said:


> £700,000 was the cost according to South East Today tonight. 7 hundred fucking grand. That'll be my council tax bill going up next year. Hopefully, it will be the last time we see them down here.


 
There's now a political shit storm between Brighton Labour & the Greens as to who made the mistake of having it where it was. Sussex plod fucked up there. They're good at fucking up.

I can see this event being banned.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> There's now a political shit storm between Brighton Labour & the Greens as to who made the mistake of having it where it was. Sussex plod fucked up there. They're good at fucking up.
> 
> I can see this event being banned.


I'm against having a march banned, but I'd say it makes sense to downsize the occasion to match the probable number of people who are going to turn up.

I'd suggest that they have their next march in some little village in Essex somewhere. Most of them won't have so far to travel then, too.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 22, 2013)

Failing a ban, let the fucking fash cunts pay the fucking bill.

Failing that, let them come & march, but without fucking plod protection.

Wankers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2013)

gawkrodger said:


> there's some amusing footage doing the rounds on facebook of some fash being hit square on the noggin by a hardback book


that's no joke  the fash could have damaged the book


----------



## likesfish (Apr 22, 2013)

Thats probably crime against humanity forcing a fash to look at a book without pictures.
 Even mcnab is beyond them


----------



## albionism (Apr 23, 2013)

"Paul Pitt twatting one of his own with his flag pole


----------



## albionism (Apr 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Some of my photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That little twat with the bum-fluff moustache has the look of a terrified ferret in every pic i have seen of him


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 23, 2013)

the ' little twat' is diddyfiddler, mouthpiece and pretty much only member of the northwest infidellends. the geezer with the flagpole is paul promodo, a cypriot, and he is hitting his son on the head by accident. this sums up the day pretty well. they shd have held it way down towards the marina.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 23, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> There's now a political shit storm between Brighton Labour & the Greens as to who made the mistake of having it where it was. Sussex plod fucked up there. They're good at fucking up.
> 
> I can see this event being banned.


 
it has been a problem for plod 2 years running where they have completely lost control - there were brawls breaking out in front of them and they were pretty helpless unless mob handed. they put it in the wrong place, policed it badly, embarrassed themselves in front of 5 other forces, no one wants it, local politicos falling out over it and MfE shown up to be miniscule.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 23, 2013)

Peter Quistgard said:


> Sorry, this ones better:




its a toss up between this and the mosque pavillion comment for summing up the whole day.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 23, 2013)

excellent piece on indymedia!
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2013/04/508857.html?c=on#c294339 
and 
https://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2013/04/508833.html?c=on#comments


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 23, 2013)

http://bit.ly/ZlgynU

Fash saying they'll be back next year whether march is banned or not.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 23, 2013)

2 sets of mindless thugs as bad as each other.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 23, 2013)

ffsear said:


> 2 sets of mindless thugs as bad as each other.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2013)

ffsear said:


> 2 sets of mindless thugs as bad as each other.


I think the police were ok as it goes.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2013)

ffsear said:


> 2 sets of mindless thugs as bad as each other.


 do you condone men trying to hit women with sticks?


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2013)

I've got one Neanderthal on my blog saying  "See you next year.."

Oh, I've come over all a-quiver.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I think the police were ok as it goes.


So do I, overall. Obvs a few twats in there but they had a thankless task and I found them alright. Quite chatty in fact. Most made little effort to conceal their opinions about the marching twats too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> do you condone men trying to hit women with sticks?


depends who the men are and who the women are. i don't think i'd condemn men with sticks whacking cops with truncheons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> the ' little twat' is diddyfiddler, mouthpiece and pretty much only member of the northwest infidellends. the geezer with the flagpole is paul promodo, a cypriot, and he is hitting his son on the head by accident. this sums up the day pretty well. they shd have held it way down towards the marina.


yeh i thought i recognised him.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Some of my photos here:


 
Is it me or do EDL members all seem to have real piggy little eyes and mouths?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2013)

watch out! you'll get _angel_ and another poster i forget after you and your 'bean'  superiority


----------



## sim667 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bean?

What like flicking the bean? Mr Bean? Heinz baked beans?

Im lost here


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> watch out! you'll get _angel_ and another poster i forget after you and your 'bean'  superiority


Stop being weird.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2013)

tried and can't!
in general i mean not that post


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Bean?
> 
> What like flicking the bean? Mr Bean? Heinz baked beans?
> 
> Im lost here


oh dear! my fault 
it was arguably a term coined by a some posters about their perception of other posters
can't think of any threads atm sorry, was ages ago


----------



## J Ed (Apr 23, 2013)

UKIP Hillingdon chairman Cliff Dixon here posing with a woman with a Francoist Spanish flag, anyone know any more about this? Do UKIP have links with Spanish fash?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 23, 2013)

Some great video work from Irish Antifa    http://meemsy.com/v/8740


----------



## UhOhSeven (Apr 24, 2013)

J Ed said:


> UKIP Hillingdon chairman Cliff Dixon here posing with a woman with a Francoist Spanish flag, anyone know any more about this? Do UKIP have links with Spanish fash?


 
Also, what's with the 9/11 flower arrangement? Or did they just rope any old passing loon into their photoshoot?


----------



## likesfish (Apr 24, 2013)

In their little heads they are defending england from al queda and others.
  Rather than just threating anyone brownish.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2013)

likesfish said:


> In their little heads they are defending england from al queda and others.
> Rather than just *threating* anyone brownish.


 
threating is a great word.  "he was proper threating me guv".  i'm going to steal that.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 24, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Some great video work from Irish Antifa http://meemsy.com/v/8740


 
That's cheered me up


----------



## krink (Apr 24, 2013)

never had comedian Greg Davies down as a fascist, i'm shocked.


----------



## krink (Apr 24, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Some great video work from Irish Antifa http://meemsy.com/v/8740


 
That is the first time one of these hitler videos has actually made me laugh - the vegans comment was spot on


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 24, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I love the fact that they are all so English and love the country but all them flags are brand new and just from opened from a packet.


 I'd say they actually hate the country, seeing as how they are at odds with the make up and diversity of England. They're a disgrace to the country, I reckons.


----------



## intersol32 (Apr 24, 2013)

krtek a houby said:


> I'd say they actually hate the country, seeing as how they are at odds with the make up and diversity of England. They're a disgrace to the country, I reckons.


 
Not only that, but flying an England flag whilst throwing Nazi salutes does present a startling contradiction. The majority of their followers having a somewhat at times bizarre obsession with the Third Reich suggests to me that their primary motivation is *racism and racist ideology* _not_ nationalism as they claim to profess. Nationalism is just a convenient (and usually emotional and reactionary) aspect which they can attach their nasty little worldview.

This has always been the case with previous generations of Fash. In fact if we go all the way back then you can be sure that had things gone their way these same idiots (along with Moseley etc) would have been welcoming Hitler's Navy as it sailed into Portsmouth docks.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 24, 2013)

Not actually sure these cretins  have any problem with contradiction apart  from spelling it obviously when your obviously stupid.
 england love. It 
 Hitler hates all the people I hate apart from the ones that serve me curry obviously


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 25, 2013)

intersol32 said:


> Not only that, but flying an England flag whilst throwing Nazi salutes does present a startling contradiction. The majority of their followers having a somewhat at times bizarre obsession with the Third Reich suggests to me that their primary motivation is *racism and racist ideology* _not_ nationalism as they claim to profess. Nationalism is just a convenient (and usually emotional and reactionary) aspect which they can attach their nasty little worldview.
> 
> This has always been the case with previous generations of Fash.* In fact if we go all the way back then you can be sure that had things gone their way these same idiots (along with Moseley etc) would have been welcoming Hitler's Navy as it sailed into Portsmouth docks*.


 
Mmm. With all that in mind and as I said, their hated of the country, I'd love to see the look on their faces if someone yelled "traitors" at them on their next day out...


----------



## Peter Quistgard (Apr 25, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Some great video work from Irish Antifa http://meemsy.com/v/8740


I so want my own copy of this. Know if it's floating around YT anywhere?


----------



## Peter Quistgard (Apr 25, 2013)

Marshy is still insisting he was there. It's too easy to pick holes in his story.

https://twitter.com/EDLNewsXtra/status/327443942385803264


----------



## Peter Quistgard (Apr 25, 2013)

Full version: http://twitpic.com/cluxkp


----------



## Anudder Oik (Apr 25, 2013)

This video reveals a hitherto unseen atmosphere with Anitfa going for it all over the shop. Congrats to everyone who ran at the fash last saturday. Loving this thread.



ooh, this one's good as well. Check out the action. (it won't embed so check the link)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=WpN3xqt9pp4


----------



## bignose1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Peter Quistgard said:


> I so want my own copy of this. Know if it's floating around YT anywhere?


Top fun...TIC dig at NR esp


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 26, 2013)

MfE trying to grass people to cops as usual in the video.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 26, 2013)

major credit for sunday should go to brighton anti-fascists, the black block and the punks from punx picnic who showed up en masse and with a sound system. black block ran plod ragged all day.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 26, 2013)

we wan awr flaaag back 
that won, ee attacked me ossifer


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 26, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> Top fun...TIC dig at NR esp


 
ha ha, brilliant.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2013)

Brighton did itself proud.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice to see there was no sympathy for these idiots.  Someone drunk came up to me at the pub the other night and slurred something which involved referring to me as an 'Englishman' and something about marching (I think I was being exhorted to march) - I had no idea what it was about until seeing this thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Photo credit : Joel Goodman/LNP ©under licence to London News Pictures


 
Caption:

"Someone mistakes innocent Fred Perry wearer for SWP's Martin Smith, chins him".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2013)

editor said:


> This one seemed to like me.
> View attachment 31708


 
I think he wants you to bear his children.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 26, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Caption:
> 
> "Someone mistakes innocent Fred Perry wearer for SWP's Martin Smith, chins him".


Lacoste - never liked them.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Lacoste - never liked them.


 
Don't they just do the same thing as everyone else but with a little crocodile on it?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 26, 2013)

8ball said:


> Don't they just do the same thing as everyone else but with a little crocodile on it?


yeah, a cheap looking plastic thing


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2013)

krink said:


> never had comedian Greg Davies down as a fascist, i'm shocked.
> 
> View attachment 31807


 
Didn't have him down as a cardie -wearer either,. the weirdo!


----------



## audiotech (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone ask the marchers for their thoughts on Palestinians, or Greeks?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 26, 2013)

Couldn't see the whites of their eyes, let alone have a conversation with them on issues that don't revolve around Belgian lager.

fyi, most are pro-Israel anyway, & only know Greece as a holiday destination.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> fyi, most are pro-Israel anyway.


Doesn't quite go with the Seig Heil salutes though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 26, 2013)

Bless 'em.


----------



## bignose1 (Apr 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Lacoste - never liked them.


When I was in Florida on a camping holiday in the Everglades I saw a guy nearby being eaten by an alligator...my little lad said...hey dad can I have one of them lacoste sleeping bags.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 26, 2013)

Mr Bishie said:


> fyi, most are pro-Israel anyway,.


 
From what I've seen they seem more, Monty Python, than, Meir Kahane.


----------



## intersol32 (Apr 27, 2013)

I've noticed there's a fair bit of sneering going on as to what the political opposition look like. As much as I enjoy the occasional laugh at how ridiculous their notion of physical and racial supremacy is, it has to be remembered that it's their fucked up ideology that's objectionable and not their dress sense.

At the end of the day the majority of Fascist foot-soldiers actually come from the same class background as ourselves, and if we're not capable of winning over many of those exact same people to our view then that's a failing on our behalf and the left in general.

As much as the far-right love to paint those on the left as tree hugging anarcho freaks, we're playing into the same game by helping create these stereotypical polar opposites.

On a slightly different note. Going over some of the footage again from Brighton bouncing around on the internet, the Black Bloc tactics have at least partially achieved some success here (and let's face it, it does achieve a psychological as well as physical unity - which is definitely its strength). But I think that's mainly down to the police mishandling on the day. You can bet that should there be a return next year, the cops are going to adapt their tactics (as should the counter protesters).


----------



## albionism (Apr 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Caption:
> 
> "Someone mistakes innocent Fred Perry wearer for SWP's Martin Smith, chins him".


Ain't a Fred Perry, it's a Lacoste


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 27, 2013)

intersol32 said:


> I've noticed there's a fair bit of sneering going on as to what the political opposition look like. As much as I enjoy the occasional laugh at how ridiculous their notion of physical and racial supremacy is, it has to be remembered that it's their fucked up ideology that's objectionable and not their dress sense.
> 
> At the end of the day the majority of Fascist foot-soldiers actually come from the *same class background as ourselves*, and if we're not capable of winning over many of those exact same people to our view then that's a failing on our behalf and the left in general.
> 
> ...


 
dunno about that.

chalk and cheese comes to mind in regards backgrounds, levels of education, class differences.

going by personal experience, which doesn't count for a lot i suppose, most marxist/anarchist/left wing actavists i have met are educated middle/lower middle class, where as the EDL types i have met are all invariably working class and suffer from a total level of ignorance in regards education (probably hence their views).

i wouldn't say "cut from the same cloth" at all.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't think level of education has anything to do with political views


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 27, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I don't think level of education has anything to do with political views


maybe, but do you think there's many graduates in the EDL?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Lacoste - never liked them.


fred perry all the way! todays is a claret and blue one (not west ham tho).


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> maybe, but do you think there's many graduates in the EDL?


 
I don't think there were many graduates in those that stopped Mosley, or in the NUM or those who didn't pay the Poll Tax either


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 27, 2013)

different times tho steps, post-war grants etc meant working class people could get university education and since then, despite the abolition of grants, the idea of working class people going to uni is hardly unusual. the expectations of working class people are different to the 30s.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> different times tho steps, post-war grants etc meant working class people could get university education and since then, despite the abolition of grants, the idea of working class people going to uni is hardly unusual. the expectations of working class people are different to the 30s.


 
That isn't the issue , the issue is whether education = politics .We might have more graduates but we have a Tory/Lib Dem coalition in office.

Anyway here is a survey (Demos 2011) which has some data in re EDl educational levels



> The received wisdom that the EDL is a street based movement comprised of
> young thugs needs to be revised
> Supporters are older and more educated than many assume: 28 per
> cent are over 30; 30 per cent are educated to university or college
> level; and 15 per cent have a professional qualification.


----------



## love detective (Apr 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> yeah, a cheap looking plastic thing


----------



## Nice one (Apr 27, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> different times tho steps, post-war grants etc meant working class people could get university education and since then, despite the abolition of grants, the idea of working class people going to uni is hardly unusual. the expectations of working class people are different to the 30s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2013)

albionism said:


> Ain't a Fred Perry, it's a Lacoste


 
You're half a day late with that info!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Doesn't quite go with the Seig Heil salutes though.


 
No-one has ever accused the EDL of practising critical thinking when enunciating their politics.


----------



## albionism (Apr 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're half a day late with that info!


yeah, i noticed


----------



## audiotech (Apr 27, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> maybe, but do you think there's many graduates in the EDL?


 
Lennon has been heard on a few of his "broadcasts" talking about having links with people behind the scenes who are in his words "educated". Didn't a gaggle of them meet at a flat in the Barbican when they were on the up?


----------



## JTG (Apr 27, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> dunno about that.
> 
> chalk and cheese comes to mind in regards backgrounds, levels of education, class differences.
> 
> ...


If that's your personal experience, fine. Mine is different though


----------



## audiotech (Apr 27, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> different times tho steps, post-war grants etc meant working class people could get university education and since then, despite the abolition of grants, the idea of working class people going to uni is hardly unusual. the expectations of working class people are different to the 30s.


 
The working class are still heavily unrepresented in the 'posh' universities.

How many working class undergraduates at Oxford? In 2010 it was just 11.5%. Then, in total an average of 32.3% across all the university's.

In total, 37% of the UK's population was estimated to come from "routine manual occupations" (from the Higher Education Statistics Agency, of students entering full-time education for the first time in 2008-09).

Medicine, dentistry and veterinary sciences - just 18.2% of students coming from working class backgrounds. Figures for historical and philosophical studies also low, then at 24.2%. Languages at 25.9%.

Professor of Geography at Sheffield University, pointed out in a Guardian article in 2010: "Oxford doesn't have a university as far as working class children of that town are concerned." I'm sure the working class of Oxford are well aware of the university there, but access to it is denied them.

There has been improvement since the 1930's, but now that's all changed and a backward movement is very likely.


----------



## juice_terry (Apr 27, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> dunno about that.
> 
> chalk and cheese comes to mind in regards backgrounds, levels of education, class differences.
> 
> ...


There have been several occasions when myself and others have been mistaken for fash purely on the basis of how we look/dress and the fact that we are white working class and have not had an education through the universities .. by those on the left.. intersol has it spot on..you're right about a lot of those present at the weekend at Brighton they would have been from the backgrounds you describe and may possibly have mistaken the likes of myself and other seasoned anti-fascists as "the enemy"


----------



## tony.c (Apr 27, 2013)

^ Unfortunately it has been like that for a long time. Most of the guys (and I'm not being sexist but they were usually male) who were the most militant antifascists, were working class and hated the fascists and knew what had to be done.
But they were derided by most on the left as being 'macho', just out for a fight, and 'non-political'. I am proud they stood up and defeated the fascists time after time, regardless of the cost.
Respect to you juice_terry, and your comrades.
No pasaran!


.


----------



## miktheword (Apr 28, 2013)

juice_terry said:


> There have been several occasions when myself and others have been mistaken for fash purely on the basis of how we look/dress "


 

yep, this happened many times, by the OB, Fash and lefties on days out. always to our advantage on the day
One day I remember, trying to find the God forsaken empty boozer in Islington that was to be our redirection point, I thought I'd ask this crowd of lefties if they knew where it was..'why?' came the reply, as I was surrounded by 30 pencil necks..one fella recognised me and pointed to where it was and I was saved from being heckled and jostled to death.
         An hour later, whilst we were standing outside another boozer, a fash arrived, had a look and was so confident that we must be his lot, he was smiling and about to offer his hand in friendship moments before being acquainted with the pavement.

A point that I will hesitantly make though, regarding dress, is that the favoured attire of the stereotypical anti establishment (often youthful) leftie, allows the label 'smelly, crustie' to be applied..and the subsequent easier dismissal of their political views they  hold, in the eyes of the viewing working class who are the constituency we want to recruit from. This is not to slate anarchists (many who didn't dress like that and even many who did, were heroes for the anti fascist cause; even in RA, some of us were more sartorially elegant than others, but all would undoubtedly be viewed as working class by onlookers).
              I do feel, that if you're from the class, you obviously dress like that class, (which can sometimes involve spending a week's wages on your threads or turning up in what you wore on site that morning)  and that makes the initial discussion with potential recruits easier...and also, crucially, will have a resonance with the viewing working class youth in the area, who may have been flirting with cosying up to the BNP at the time.
And even those of us who eventually made it to Polys, accents, the 'working class way of speaking' for want of a better phrase, also gave credibility over those middle class vanguardists invading an area for the day.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2013)

at the edl /non existent wdl thing in Cardiff a few years ago there were some proper anti fash skins and think some of them were from the Oppressed band who when there was something going on on the main road with a minibus full of fash who alledgedly slapped some women or gave abuse at the lights started running over from where most people were towards the incident
http://www.demotix.com/news/348554/...nce-league-demonstration-cardiff#media-348576
the minibus was stopped, see pic 5, it got smashed up bit.
there is a vid but can't find it now.

anyway the proper doers were sort of surorunded at one point by confused antis and they had to show their SHARP patches and others had to explain to those who didn't get it.
the docks boys were fucking fierce and on the case from what i saw too


----------



## intersol32 (Apr 28, 2013)

Not the greatest book on the subject, but Matthew Collins' "Hate" is interesting in the way it shows how the Fash perceived Red Action.

There's one part where Collins asks a fellow Fascist what Red Action "look like". In response the guy passes his hand across the crowded pub and says "they look the same as _anyone else_ in here!"

The effect that both looking, and sounding, the same as any other member of the working class almost always worked to our advantage. In the physical arena it was perfect (for example) for launching from a crowd of shoppers and laying waste to a paper sale or similar gathering. The opposition neither saw you coming and themselves along with the police were often left clueless afterwards as everyone melted back into the streets. Also, as mentioned in the above posts, during discussions with members of the public you were taken far more seriously if you could approach them as an ordinary man or woman who came from the same background and experienced the same hardships.

Unfortunately the left in general have still not learned this lesson in many ways, and it's still shot through with a certain amount of lifestyle politics and middle class types talking about "the workers".


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 30, 2013)

me and raknor took a bit of friendly fire at brighton as we were 'conversing' with a fash. a couple of black blockers were shouting 'which one's the fash?'  we decided next time we aint dressing so casual.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 30, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Lennon has been heard on a few of his "broadcasts" talking about having links with people behind the scenes who are in his words "educated". Didn't a gaggle of them meet at a flat in the Barbican when they were on the up?


 
yeah it was alan lake/ayling and a couple of others, possibly paul ray. didnt help em much tho did it?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2013)

krtek a houby said:


> Mmm. With all that in mind and as I said, their hated of the country, I'd love to see the look on their faces if someone yelled "traitors" at them on their next day out...


 
I did once explain to an EDL goon that waving an English flag with 'England' written on it amounts to defacing the national flag which is an act of treason.

I'm pretty sure that's not true, but the look on his face was fantastic.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 30, 2013)

when in doubt, make it up!


----------



## intersol32 (Apr 30, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I did once explain to an EDL goon that waving an English flag with 'England' written on it amounts to defacing the national flag which is an act of treason.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true, but the look on his face was fantastic.


 
It's a very good point. Though it wouldn't be classed as "treason" it's certainly degrading it. In Ireland you'd get some severe criticism if you turned up at a Republican protest with something stamped across the Tricolour. I remember Republicans giving grief on the Falls Rd to a group of lads who were holding up a flag with a Celtic Football Club crest on it a few years ago.

It's the height of absolute idiocy for these EDL types to cry about Muslim protesters burning British flags, when they themselves are happy to scribble crap all over them or tie them round their beer soaked shoulders to wear as stupid capes etc.


----------



## intersol32 (Apr 30, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> me and raknor took a bit of friendly fire at brighton as we were 'conversing' with a fash. a couple of black blockers were shouting 'which one's the fash?' we decided next time we aint dressing so casual.


 

Fuck that. Go casual. Wearing a black face mask and having a backpack stamped with 'A' symbols definitely marks you out as a political opponent in the eyes of both the Fash and the police. If you get separated and left on your own during the day it'll be easier to sit tight and wait without fear of getting pigged or jumped on by Fash looking for an easy victory.

To give another example. During the Bolton NWI protest I stepped off the train in jeans and trainers with a copy of The Sun under my arm (which I fucking hate - but necessary for giving a first visual impression). I walked through the ring of Cops without anyone batting an eyelid. Obviously this didn't happen when the Anarchos landed at the bus station in the usual attire and had the police all over them before they'd even unfolded their banners. I even managed to wander around the back of the Pen where the Fash were and walk into the area their buses were parked. Had only half a dozen people had the same idea, the possibilities could have been endless....


----------



## raknor (Apr 30, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> me and raknor took a bit of friendly fire at brighton as we were 'conversing' with a fash. a couple of black blockers were shouting 'which one's the fash?' we decided next time we aint dressing so casual.


 

Its a pain alright!

See we're from the time when dressing casual / working class / whatever label you put on it, was a distinct advantage when involved in anti fascist work, as intersol32's post above attests too.

I always assumed my *cough* hairstyle was a bit of a give away, that I'm probably more leftie than fash, but I obviously assumed wrong!

This and a few other recent incidents of confusion have caused me to maybe re-think my attire at certain events, but then I get pissed off and think why the hell should I change to accommodate others issues! (Although maybe I should reconsider due to age )


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2013)

I generally take steps to look as unremarkable as possible on these little outings. Blue jeans, trainers, plain dark top, beanie hat. Never did see the point of advertising yourself to the world as an anarchist in these situations, although I know there are some people who do so at anti-fascist actions due to simple bloody-minded refusal to dress any differently from how they always dress, or a simple lack of any non-black clothes whatsoever


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 30, 2013)

raknor - just seen your tweet. I hadn't seen it, but have now 








> We’ve all been waiting for the fascist scum to announce a return to Brighton for another lesson in failure, and here it is! Brought to you by the South East Alliance (SEA)


 
http://antifascistnetwork.wordpress.com/2013/04/28/all-hail-st-edmund/


----------



## raknor (Apr 30, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> raknor - just seen your tweet. I hadn't seen it, but have now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep, that's the one! what lovely imagery as well, bloody idiots


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 30, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I generally take steps to look as unremarkable as possible on these little outings. Blue jeans, trainers, plain dark top, beanie hat. Never did see the point of advertising yourself to the world as an anarchist in these situations, although I know there are some people who do so at anti-fascist actions due to simple bloody-minded refusal to dress any differently from how they always dress, or a simple lack of any non-black clothes whatsoever


 
they both have advantages: being part of the black block can avoid identification. going casual blends in. the best thing of course is to STAY IN AND AVOID TROUBLE!


----------



## intersol32 (May 1, 2013)

raknor said:


> Yep, that's the one! what lovely imagery as well, bloody idiots


 
Apparently some of the Fash were whining that "the Reds threw bottles and attacked a family march" at Brighton (despite their boasting in the run up to it that there "would be blood spilled" blah blah).

To be honest I think the local authorities wouldn't have a problem with an outright ban on any proposed march or protest that advertises itself as Smashing the Reds. _*If*_ they intend to actually hold a march or rally under such a moniker that is...or maybe this is just bluff and chest beating to try and wipe away some of the shame from last weeks debacle? So when the council actually ban it and tell them to piss off, they can carp on about the "system" favouring the lefties and all the other bullshit that follows.

Love the idea that some clown pointed out that the proposed demo was on a Wednesday too...yeah, right. I can see this being a massive success. Haha.


----------



## malatesta32 (May 1, 2013)

blether skite and bollocks as usual. they call for aggro, get it and complain. what wankers. i have never known the fash to smart so much over any humiliation on the streets in all these years. brighton really pisses them off as they simply fail every time they go down there, talk up 'next time' go with fewer numbers and get humiliated again. they took kids along to hide behind and claim its a 'family day out' whilst also calling on antifa to 'have it.' fucken eejits. for the record, sussex plod lost control again.


----------



## The39thStep (May 1, 2013)

intersol32 said:


> Fuck that. Go casual. Wearing a black face mask and having a backpack stamped with 'A' symbols definitely marks you out as a political opponent in the eyes of both the Fash and the police. If you get separated and left on your own during the day it'll be easier to sit tight and wait without fear of getting pigged or jumped on by Fash looking for an easy victory.
> 
> To give another example. During the Bolton NWI protest I stepped off the train in jeans and trainers with a copy of The Sun under my arm (which I fucking hate - but necessary for giving a first visual impression). I walked through the ring of Cops without anyone batting an eyelid. Obviously this didn't happen when the Anarchos landed at the bus station in the usual attire and had the police all over them before they'd even unfolded their banners. I even managed to wander around the back of the Pen where the Fash were and walk into the area their buses were parked. Had only half a dozen people had the same idea, the possibilities could have been endless....


 
Absolutely.just dress normally which for most of us doesn't involve looking like a Marcel Marceau version of Ninja Mutant turtles.

Carrying a copy of the Sun reminds me of the time I turned up to a social work conference on youth crime carrying a copy of Guns and Ammo.


----------



## malatesta32 (May 1, 2013)

it was odd that even tho me and raknor got mistaken for fash, when we were walking through the station plod was stopping 'the usual suspects' and dishing out S60s and they completely ignored us! you cant win!


----------



## malatesta32 (May 1, 2013)

latest (literally, latest) 'Malatesta.
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2013/05/01/march-for-england-marches-nowhere/


----------



## malatesta32 (May 1, 2013)

brighton argus: 
http://www.theargus.co.uk/opinion/comment/10390925.Stop_these_battles_on_Brighton___s_streets/


----------



## The Black Hand (May 1, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> That isn't the issue , the issue is whether education = politics .We might have more graduates but we have a Tory/Lib Dem coalition in office.
> 
> Anyway here is a survey (Demos 2011) which has some data in re EDl educational levels;
> _The received wisdom that the EDL is a street based movement comprised of_
> ...


 
Problems with these stats, for me you cannot lump college with University education - standards just are not the same. 15% have a professional qualification? level 1 accountancy? Or practicing architect? These stats are confusing more than they clarify. The age range doesn't matter either, having witnessed them in Manchester and in the North East inc SDL its just typical 'fash fodder' wannabes and their forums are barely school leaver standard imho.


----------



## bignose1 (May 1, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Absolutely.just dress normally which for most of us doesn't involve looking like a Marcel Marceau version of Ninja Mutant turtles.
> 
> Carrying a copy of the Sun reminds me of the time I turned up to a social work conference on youth crime carrying a copy of Guns and Ammo.


All the peacemakers......eh eh eh eh eh eh


----------



## The39thStep (May 1, 2013)

The Black Hand said:


> Problems with these stats,* for me you cannot lump college with University education* - standards just are not the same. 15% have a professional qualification? level 1 accountancy? Or practicing architect? These stats are confusing more than they clarify. The age range doesn't matter either, having witnessed them in Manchester and in the North East inc SDL its just typical 'fash fodder' wannabes and their forums are barely school leaver standard imho.


 
says the man who like me went to a polytechnic!


----------



## likesfish (May 1, 2013)

Apprantly they are now promising to come back on the 20th nov to smash the reds.


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2013)

like in post 238?


----------



## Anudder Oik (May 1, 2013)

The Argus mentions an injured woman. What's that about?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 1, 2013)

Anudder Oik said:


> The Argus mentions an injured woman. What's that about?


 
http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/1038...arch_for_England_violence_in_Brighton/?ref=mc



> An innocent nurse could lose the sight in one eye after being attacked during the March for England.
> The 25-year-old Brighton woman, who was not taking part in the march or counter protest, had arranged to meet a friend on the seafront and was heading towards the pier at around 1pm on Sunday.
> When she got to the exit area of the car park in the front of the Royal Albion Hotel she was unable to continue because of the large crowds.
> She was standing near two men thought to be participants in the march when something hit her in the face and she crouched to the ground with blood coming from her left eye.


 
idiots


----------



## The Black Hand (May 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> says the man who like me went to a polytechnic!


 Play the ball not the man (in other words add to the debate)... I went to University too


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

The Black Hand said:


> Play the ball not the man (in other words add to the debate)... I went to University too


 
Let face it every fucker goes to 'university' these days


----------



## The Black Hand (May 17, 2013)

See my previous post.


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

see the palm of my hand


----------



## The Black Hand (May 20, 2013)

See 2 fingers


----------



## xes (May 21, 2013)

See what the boys in the backroom will have, and tell them I'll have the same.....


----------

